# Load-Balancer virtuelle IP frage



## Mojani (20. Juni 2011)

jjhjkjhkhjkhjkhjkhjkhjk


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2011)

Virtuelle IP bedeutet, dass sie immer nur auf einem Server zur gleichen zeit aktiv ist. D.h. Du kannst sie mit ifconfig immer nur an den ersten oder aber den 2. Server binden. Dies geschieht durch die Failover Software automatisch.

Der letzte Satz zu Hetzner stimmt leider nicht mehr, denn Hetzner hat dieses Feature eingestellt.


----------



## Mojani (20. Juni 2011)

Also muss ich nichts mit ifconfig machen?


----------



## Till (21. Juni 2011)

Nein, ich denke das sollte der keepalived selbst machen.


----------



## Mojani (21. Juni 2011)

khhjkhjkhjkhjk


----------



## Till (21. Juni 2011)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

ifconfig

von beiden Servern.


----------



## Mojani (21. Juni 2011)

jhkhjkjhkhjkhjkhjk


----------



## Mojani (21. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2011)

Bei welchem provider oder rechenzentrum stehen denn deine server? Z.b. bei hetzner geht die obige config nicht da hetzner solche virtuellen ips nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Mojani (22. Juni 2011)

Ahh hat nun geklappt! Habe mir woanders nochmal 2 Dedicated Server bei dem gleichen Hoster gekauft und dann klappte es..

Aber nun habe ich ein weiteres Problem, wie mache ich diese IP von außen erreichbar?


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2011)

Du musst als IP ine öffentliche IP nehmen die sich beiden Servern zueweisen lässt, wenn Deine Server nicht hinter einem Router stehen. Ob das bei Deinem Hoster mit jeder IP geht, müsste der dortige Support wissen.


----------



## Mojani (22. Juni 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Du musst als IP ine öffentliche IP nehmen die sich beiden Servern zueweisen lässt, wenn Deine Server nicht hinter einem Router stehen. Ob das bei Deinem Hoster mit jeder IP geht, müsste der dortige Support wissen.


Ah, langsam verstehe ich das, ist ja einfacher als ich dachte! 

Vielen Dank Till!


----------



## Mojani (22. Juni 2011)

So! System steht und funktioniert tadellos!

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe Till!


----------

